# The Peak District - any recommendations



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all, we've got a week off in the middle of September and are contemplating visiting the Peak District.

Can anyone recommend any particular area to base ourselves, with a view to touring round on a motorcycle.

Looking for a CL or CS, electricity would be nice but not vital, quiet location, nice views, good walking area, nearby pub.......and that's about it really!!!

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Phil


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

We had a look at a CC CL at Crich a couple of weeks ago, it was at Splash Farm and looked excellent with separate pitches, landscaping, electric hook up etc. The site has its own forest walks, there is a pub in the village and also the John Smeadley Mill/factory shop. Well worth a look and you can easily drive to all the other attractions.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

C&CC Club Site is very inexpensive inc 16A EHU (might need it with the current weather).

Steve who has run the site for about 10 years is extremely helpful.

Go on, give it a try.

TM


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Camping*



teemyob said:


> C&CC Club Site is very inexpensive inc 16A EHU (might need it with the current weather).
> 
> Steve who has run the site for about 10 years is extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


By coincidence I was just looking at the Bakewell C&CC site on Google maps. Good central location but it looks a long walk to the pub!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Youlgrave/Youlgreave*

Youlgrave

7 Nights = £80


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Millers Field Aire in Ambleside, Tel No 07708310986. Not used it myself yet but lots of good reviews of the place.
Sorry but can't recall the name of the guy who runs it.
Norman.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Camping*



philoaks said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > C&CC Club Site is very inexpensive inc 16A EHU (might need it with the current weather).
> ...


3 Pubs in the Village. I don't mind walking to or from them (easier coming back as it is downhill).

TM


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

there is a pub called the knockerdown/knockerdoon just by carsington water 
http://www.knockerdown-inn.co.uk/caravan-camping/
or just across the road
http://www.thepuddingroomderbyshire.co.uk/70163/info.php?p=6&pno=0
there are a couple of others on the same road all use the same sort of pricing format about £5 a night+£2/3 per person only stopped at the pub once as i'm reluctant to book ahead and it does get booked up, but lovely young couple at the pudding room and the puddings are bliss
carsington water is a lovely spot and if you were walking or cycling the 2 above would be perfect for exploring it, and the knockerdown before carsington got fully developed was a bikers pub but if you want electrics you could use
http://www.theketchatkniveton.co.uk/index.html
haven't used this for a couple of years because it sit's on top of a serious hill if your cycling but the food and ale were superb when we did,


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

There is a very nice looking CL at Hope near Castleton called Farfield Farm. Electric hook ups and great views. I have not stayed there but I have walked through it a couple of times when walking up Win Hill. Local shops and pubs nearby.

http://www.5van.co.uk/caravan-sites/england/derbyshire/farfield-farm/


----------

